# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Partition verkleinern

## tomes

Habe hier ne nagel-neue SuSE 8.1 Maschine. Leider wurde sie Standart Partitioniert. Das heist es gibt nur eine Partition. Ich komme nur per ssh ran und wuerde gerne die Platte nachtraeglich in zwei oder drei Partitionen aufteilen. Geht das und ja wie ?

T;o)Mes

----------


## HangLoose

hi tomes

also GNU parted *soll* sowas eigentlich können. das risiko ist bloß, das du nur per ssh rankommst, wenn da was schief läuft, stehst du dumm da.


http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html


Gruß HangLoose

----------


## tomes

Notfalls muss ich ebend eine Techniker hinschicken  :Wink: 
Werds aber ersteinmal sicherhaltshalber an meinem Testrechner ausprobieren.

T;o)Mes

----------


## LX-Ben

Und tomes - hat es geklappt? Wird doch sicher einige interessieren.

----------


## tomes

Leider ncht ausprobiert  :Frown: 
Ich habe dann lieber eine Installations-Diskette gebastelt und das ganze autmatisch noch einmal aufsetzten lassen.
War kein *prob* da die Maschne noch *jungfraeulich* war.

T;o)Mes

----------

